# Man v's Food



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is anyone a fan of this show like I am? Some of these challenges Adam does would seem impossible for a normal human to win at but he does a good job at it. I think this guy loves food more than me! 

Man v. Food - TV Shows - Travel Channel


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 28, 2009)

I love that show. I try to catch it every time it is on. One of my favorites is the "carnivore challenge" where him and his partner eat that gargantuan pizza. Adam nearly finishes his half of the pizza, but then the other guy couldnt do it anymore and threw up.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked the episode when he had to try and drink a bunch of milk shakes. It was just too much dairy for one man to drink and he puked as well on that one!


----------



## bloodline (Nov 30, 2009)

I love that show!


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Nov 30, 2009)

Completely and totally addicting show.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> Completely and totally addicting show.



 It is! I can't get enough of it. I actually like it when he does beat the challenges he's up against.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 9, 2009)

This dude is going to die very prematurely.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope is stomach don't burst one of these days!


----------



## Samer (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw most of the episodes they have up on netflix, its a very entertaining show to say the least.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2009)

They had a few shows on in a row last night. Did a lot of show catch up because my job hours suck and I don't get to watch them all when they air for the first time.

He did go back and do the suicide 6 wing challange and won this time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOk3BpSTT80


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel sorry for the maid at the hotels he stays at after a challenge.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I feel sorry for the maid at the hotels he stays at after a challenge.


----------



## Semikiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome show. I especially liked that one episode with the spicy ramen challenge in LA. Serena serpentina girls can heat you up anyday... *drool*


----------



## bloodline (Dec 13, 2009)

Semikiller said:


> Awesome show. I especially liked that one episode with the spicy ramen challenge in LA. Serena serpentina girls can heat you up anyday... *drool*


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 29, 2009)

Semikiller said:


> Awesome show. I especially liked that one episode with the spicy ramen challenge in LA. Serena serpentina girls can heat you up anyday... *drool*


That ep. was great.

Such a fun show.


----------



## -mouse- (Dec 29, 2009)

shit's entertaining as hell. And it makes me kind of hungry.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a pizza place in my town that has a pizza challange and only 2 people have ever won it. I should send them a message to see if Adam could pull it off.


----------



## Jason (Dec 29, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This dude is going to die very prematurely.



Why? If he ate like that every single day he would be like 500lbs and would croak but Im pretty sure he eats normal most of the time and just does these challenges. 

EDIT* From his wiki page.



> Although described as "a bit on the husky side", to maintain his health while indulging for his show on The Travel Channel's Man v. Food (which he began hosting in 2008), Richman exercises twice a day while he's on the road.[1][3] When the schedule permits, he does not eat the day before a challenge and he tries to stay "crazy hydrated" by drinking lots of water or club soda and foregoing coffee or soft drinks.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2009)

If you know the first thing about digestive health, or just health in general, you also know that what he does is extremely detrimental no matter what he does otherwise.



Jason said:


> When the schedule permits, he does not eat the day before a challenge



One of the worst ideas.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 1, 2010)

-mouse- said:


> shit's entertaining as hell. And it makes me kind of hungry.


Hmm... I wonder why...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 25, 2010)

The new season has started and I have yet to see any new shows! Damn overtime at work!


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha, necrobump. He did an episode in my hometown for the new season! Stoked.

My buddy got pictures with him but of course I had to work.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 25, 2010)

this guy is my idol, luv this show


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 20, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> this guy is my idol, luv this show


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 20, 2010)

i love this show as well, and pretty much most food show...

he gets challenged to eat food and travel the world = Best Job Ever!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> i love this show as well, and pretty much most food show...
> 
> he gets challenged to eat food and travel the world = Best Job Ever!!!



His job would be awesome if he didn't have to stuff himself! I would like a job where I got to travel a lot and try a lot of different types of food.


----------

